# Harlem Valley Rail Ride 2015



## Lallement (Mar 1, 2014)

The website for the Harlem Valley Rail Ride 2015 has been updated. There are some new rides and routes for this year. 

This is a great ride which is mostly on rural roads with very little traffic. It has fantastic scenery and is a great time. The rest stops are fantastic and the staff is great. I would highly recommend this one as one of the best out there.

Home


----------

